# Tying Materials



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Looking to get back into tying, if only YouTube had been around in the 80's 😀

Where is your go to for materials, for selection/service/price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

SNS hello,

Well one things for sure we all know the good old days are gone of walking into that one place that has all our needs and giving our loyalty to that one shop. The internet and other variables have changed that. The prices will vary as people come up with different reasons every day why the prices are this way or that way.

It really depends on what I am tying where I will get my product from. What are you going to start tying first?

Be well and Happy Holidays!

Sonder


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

If you want to walk in and get stuff, I would say Mad River Outfitters in Columbus. They have a large selection of everything. Online I have ordered from Feathercraft and Little River Outfitters. Mad River Outfitters has online ordering also. When free shipping on all orders is advertised I've found that pricing is typically higher. I like to pick out deer hair, bucktails and feathers in person.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

For a walk in place the fin has a decent selection


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Ideas

deer hair 4-5" long








FLY SOUTH


OUTFITTERS




flysouth.net




+++++
ole friend fly shop








Whitetail Fly Tieing Supplies - Over 13,000 unique fly tying materials


Full range of Fly Tying materials: deer hair for fly tying & deer hair flies, fly tying hair, fly tying dubbing, fly tying feathers & hackle, fly tying hooks, tube fly materials, leader and tippet, fly tying thread, fly tying tools, books and DVDs.




whitetailflytieing.com




+++++
my fave Maine Fly Shop





Eldredge Bros Fly Shop


Southern Maines Fly Shop - Flies, Rods, Reels, Lines, Tackle, Waders, Classes and Guided Fly Fishing Trips




eldredgeflyshop.com




++++








Malinda's Fly, Spey & Tackle Shop


North America's Premier Fly & Spey Fishing Shop



malindasflyshop.business.site


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Well if you are ever fishing the smokies or other east tn area. this is a great shop. so much product in the store that you can spend hours there. Little River Outfitters they also do online sales.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Purple taco is where I get my tying supplies for kings


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Local I like Backpacker's shop and Erie Outfitters for some stuff.
When in PA I like Neshanic Creek FS in Volant, PA. 
In MI I like Baldwin Bait and Tackle at Pere Marquet and The Old Ausable FS in Grayling, MI.

If I ever get to Eugene/ Springfield in OR again, Caddis Fly Shop.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I almost always order from 2 places: www.flyfishfood.com and www.madriveroutfitters.com

Both places treat you right and get things to you fast.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Local I like Backpacker's shop and Erie Outfitters for some stuff.
> When in PA I like Neshanic Creek FS in Volant, PA.
> In MI I like Baldwin Bait and Tackle at Pere Marquet and The Old Ausable FS in Grayling, MI.
> 
> ...


if you are in Baldwin mI, stop by Sealthcraft boat works. they can hook you up with local guides using their custom drift boats. i had them build an Aftermath for me a few years ago. great river drift boat. I use on TN tailwater fishing.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

This morning I placed an order for about 30 items from Mad River Outfitters. They had it shipped out by noon and notified me by email. I will update on the accuracy when it arrives.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

My order arrived at my house at 1:15. It was complete. A good testimony for Mad River Outfitters


----------

